# Prozac? Im Scared



## ChampionSocks (Mar 10, 2009)

So I went to my psych and he prescribed prozac and trazodone, but honestly Im afraid of taking them, I know medication works different with different people, and i would hate it if the drugs actually did more damage than good. Are there any common side effects i could encounter with prozac, and could it make my DP worse? Thank you for any advice!


----------



## Socrates_macabre (Sep 22, 2008)

Prozac is actually pretty good when it comes DP.
Common symptoms you should look out for are increased thoughts of suicide, lack of apetite, and Iritated mood.

While trazodone is great for sleep it does have some bad side effects if you suddenly stop taking it, so dont stop suddenly.
The symptoms you need to look out for are the same as prozac, with one more which is the inability to stop moving.

I've been on both.


----------



## ChampionSocks (Mar 10, 2009)

Socrates_macabre said:


> The symptoms you need to look out for are the same as prozac, increased thoughts of suicide... one more which is the inability to stop moving.


Wow, thats serious stuff right there...


----------



## Socrates_macabre (Sep 22, 2008)

Very, very, very rare.

And easily noticeable, not too much to worry about, just be aware of


----------



## Matt210 (Aug 15, 2004)

ChampionSocks said:


> Socrates_macabre said:
> 
> 
> > The symptoms you need to look out for are the same as prozac, increased thoughts of suicide... one more which is the inability to stop moving.
> ...


I was scared of meds for a long time too. There are enormous misconceptions about medication in my opinion. My fears centered around the loss of control. I felt that meds would somehow make me a different person. I wanted to live - and if a medication could make me want to commit suicide, then wasn't it changing me?

But its nothing like this at all. Certainly, the meds can affect my moods, but they haven't changed me as a person. You aren't going to lose control - even if you got the VERY rare side effect of feeling suicidal, this doesn't mean you will forget that before the medication you wanted to live and off yourself. You'll stay a rational person and make the connection that the med is causing the feeling and you'll get off it. No SSRI does permanent damage either - so even if you have a bad reaction, you come off of it - you might feel like shit for a couple days but you'll survive.

The inability to stop moving is not as scary as it sounds either - jsut means you feel restless so you pace: "Akathisia, that is inner tension, restlessness, and the inability to stay still, often accompanied by "constant pacing, purposeless movements of the feet and legs, and marked anxiety," is a common side effect of fluoxetine.[22][23] Akathisia usually begins after the initiation of the treatment or increase of the dose and disappears after fluoxetine is stopped or its dose is decreased"

Lexapro and Zoloft have less side effects if you feel like going back to your doc and asking about other possibilities.


----------



## Guest (Mar 22, 2009)

i've been taking prozac for i think, 2 years? only side effect i had with it was increased appetite, never been giddy or had trouble to stop moving. I was just prescribed trazodone to sleep but haven't yet tried that, that whole four hour erection thing is kinda keeping on the fence on that one. I figure i'm on Klonopin too so i dont know if i should be taking all that stuff


----------

